# Money Muscle Cut



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 14, 2017)

The local University runs a meat market and I paid them a visit today. They have what they call Money Muscle Cut from the pork blade roast. I am not too familiar with the money muscle, but I picked one up anyways. What would y'all suggest doing with it. Just cook it like a regular pork butt? The one I grabbed was only a couple pounds.


----------



## masonsjax (Jul 14, 2017)

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/porknography/perfect_pulled_pork.html

Scroll down to the subheading "How the champions do it" for a picture and description of the money muscle.


----------



## cksteele (Jul 14, 2017)

if you want to get creative  with it you could cut it into long chunks  and make char siu with it ive done that before with it  and its fantastic  esp w the money muscle


----------

